# Costa del Sol Get-together, January Date



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

the next get-together has now been set as 6:30pm on Sunday, 17th January, at the Panorama Bar in the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena.

As usual, look for the table with the white hat (with red and blue band) on it.

Cristina will be on hand to give the details about the various trips and fantastic places to visit, while Brian will give details about his sports activities. Myself or Stacey will also give details about dance events.

So do come along, some of us are new, some have been here for over 30 years and are a mine of information.

See you there!

Wibs


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Just two days to go to next event.

Had three more confirmations today.

So do come, and see what you are missing! 

Wibs
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/welcome.gif


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Yay! I'll be there too. arty::hungry:

Here's a thread about previous get-togethers:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...el-sol-meeting-get-together-revised-date.html


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Where were you?*

My wife and I, newly arrived on CdS, decided to go to the meeting in Benalmadena yesterday evening. We researched bus times, googled the location, arranged meals around the meeting time and got there early so as not to be late. We thought we might find out a bit about living here, what to do, where to go, what to avoid etc. Could be useful, we thought. :fingerscrossed:
2 other people attended!  Thank you Wibs and your friend who's name I missed, we enjoyed your company. 
To the others who said they would attend, I can only quote Delia Smith after too many sherrys at Carrow Rd. "Where are you?? Let's be 'avin' you"
I am aware that one or two cancelled due to understandable reasons but still.....
Will we try again? Possibly once more, but that's it. :fingerscrossed: 
So, if you want the meetings to work, and I think they are a good idea, turn up! An hour out of your busy week, that's all :juggle:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry to have missed meeting you. I am very sick right now, so can't make it out of the house. I don't know what you were expecting as to the volume of the meeting, but typically we only have 4-7 people who can make it. So there being 4 of you last night is normal. I like the small group, as it's more intimate. With a smaller group, you can talk more in-depth than with a large group. Anyway... If you're looking for larger clubs, here is a listing of lots of clubs in CdS. I belong to one of them, which has a much bigger turn-out than the forum meetings, and I really like it despite the large numbers - the English Speaking Club of Malaga.

Clubs Costa del Sol, society, clubs and associations Malaga, Cadiz, Cordoba, Granada, Sevilla, Almeria, Jean, Huelva Andalucia, Spain


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

This wasn't meant as a criticism of those who couldn't make it, whether through health or other reasons. I am, however, surprised that so few attended. If 4 is the average and we were 2 of the 4.....:confused2:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I reckon to make bigger numbers outsiders should be flown in.

Say for example from , oh I don't know, maybe....Belfast?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

bristolsaint said:


> This wasn't meant as a criticism of those who couldn't make it, whether through health or other reasons. I am, however, surprised that so few attended. If 4 is the average and we were 2 of the 4.....:confused2:


Yes, you were very clear that you were surprised there were so few people. So I told you 4-7 is normal, and if you're looking for larger clubs, I gave you links to other clubs. I don't think there's anything unclear about what you or I said. 

I like the small turnout, but you don't. No one is right or wrong; it's a matter of preference. My preference is a small group, and I hope this group doesn't get too big. Very few people on this forum actually meet in the flesh, so I'm thrilled to meet the few I do.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

bristolsaint said:


> This wasn't meant as a criticism of those who couldn't make it, whether through health or other reasons. I am, however, surprised that so few attended. If 4 is the average and we were 2 of the 4.....:confused2:


oh what a shame but in hindsight for us a 250K round trip is a fair old hike and then you have to contend with drinking and driving.I know it won't be everybody's cup of tea but if you fancy a bit of soul music I can certainly recommend this allnighter next month.It's a really nice mixture of Spanish and English.Been going to it since 2003.Icing on the cake for me and my wife.25euros including your meal or 10euros without.Especially looking forward to this year as Dave Moore is on from the Hitsville soul club.All original vinyl,not a laptop in sight.


----------



## bristolsaint123151262 (Nov 15, 2014)

Very clever, you lot. Ha ha. Laugh, I nearly did.

Of course I expected people to get off their sick bed, travel 500 miles and 500 more to attend. Attitudes like that lose contributors so, good bye allheart and soulboy and thankyou for your contributions.

I'm gone


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

What I like the most about this forum is that there is typically no reading in between the lines amongst members' posts. My second-most-favourite thing is that people are typically courteous and grateful for the effort we all make to help each other.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm I agree Allheart and reading between the lines of what you have written yes I will accept your offer of a free week in Malaga. Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Rabbitcat, you've got it right - not even between the lines! I'd love to meet you and your wife for a week here in Malaga. Like I said, I like small, intimate gatherings. I'll sleep on the couch and you guys can have my bed.  There's lots for us to do in Malaga!

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attracti...sta_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalucia.html


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

That's very kind of you. We are off to Spain tonight but sadly not the BEST region, Malaga/Axarquia !!

Better go now before my wife sees that I have written that, too late........... No dear, it was Allheart, she told me to type that, put that rolling pin down dear, I won't prefer Malaga again , I ................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bristolsaint said:


> Very clever, you lot. Ha ha. Laugh, I nearly did.
> 
> Of course I expected people to get off their sick bed, travel 500 miles and 500 more to attend. Attitudes like that lose contributors so, good bye allheart and soulboy and thankyou for your contributions.
> 
> I'm gone


Point is, Brits here live all over the CdS. Distances between places, even from, say, Marbella to Benalmadena, involve a total of over an hour's driving, even more, depending on traffic and weather. Then there are very often police alcohol and drugs checks and most people like a drink on a social occasion.
A lot of immigrants who have been here for any length of time have already settled in, settled down and made their own circle of friends. They feel neither the need or inclination to travel out to meet more. If you make the effort it's easy to make friends here.
So it's not surprising that groups like the one Wibs has set up will attract few people mainly from the immediate local area, really. 
I think you're being a teeny bit harsh....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> What I like the most about this forum is that there is typically no reading in between the lines amongst members' posts. My second-most-favourite thing is that people are typically courteous and grateful for the effort we all make to help each other.


Typically?
Are they really?
I'm not so sure that _*most*_ people do show appreciation, although some do of course


mrypg9 said:


> I think you're being a teeny bit harsh....


I think s/he's being particularly harsh.
My own view is that you shouldn't really expect anything from a bunch of strangers you've "met" online. However, if anything positive comes of it, (which is my case, and on many occasions) it's _*so*_ positive!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bristolsaint said:


> Very clever, you lot. Ha ha. Laugh, I nearly did.
> 
> Of course I expected people to get off their sick bed, travel 500 miles and 500 more to attend. Attitudes like that lose contributors so, good bye allheart and soulboy and thankyou for your contributions.
> 
> I'm gone


From his attitudes, I guess he won't be missed.

From our point of view, there was absolutely no reason to travel all the way there for something that did not interest us.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Point is, Brits here live all over the CdS. Distances between places, even from, say, Marbella to Benalmadena, involve a total of over an hour's driving, even more, depending on traffic and weather. Then there are very often police alcohol and drugs checks and most people like a drink on a social occasion.
> A lot of immigrants who have been here for any length of time have already settled in, settled down and made their own circle of friends. They feel neither the need or inclination to travel out to meet more. If you make the effort it's easy to make friends here.
> So it's not surprising that groups like the one Wibs has set up will attract few people mainly from the immediate local area, really.
> I think you're being a teeny bit harsh....


For us it would have been over 5 hours driving and for what?


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Interesting comments ! I guess when you move to a new country you are keen to make friends , I would happily go along to a meet up if it was nearer me. I had a great group of friends that met on Twitter in the UK but we had a common interest - Greyhounds ! We ended up meeting once a month for a walk on Cannock Chase and it grew from 6 dogs to over 40 at our biggest walk. We had cakes and coffee at the end of the walk and the dogs had treats and we all posted our pics on twitter and raised funds for the greyhound rescues but the common thread was a mutual interest. The walks started 3 yrs ago and are still ongoing , I have my walk in Spain on that day and post my pics ! As another poster stated the thing we have in common here is the forum and not necessarily the same interests other than a move to Spain.

So anyone up for a meeting in the Xativa, Ontinyent, Canals, Canals de Navarres area ?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

It's only about an hour away for me by train to go the meeting, and I love the night itself - great company, happy hour (2 drinks is my max, at half price), the music, the food and the dancing. Other than the first meeting in September, every time I go I stay for a few days. It's a fabulous get-away from the hustle and bustle of the city, and most people speak English there, unlike Malaga, which is a real treat. It's become my little home away from home. I'm back on my feet now, so since I didn't make the meeting this time around, I hope to be well enough to go for a long weekend this weekend to meet up with those that live there - Wibs, Brian and Stacey - who have become my good buddies.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Seems to me that Bristolsaint was miffed because people didn't turn up who said they would. You can tell me to mind my own business but it would be better to exchange email addresses now you know they are real people. We have a women's get together each month and meet for dinner. Varies between 10 to 27 people. We all know exactly who is going as we use the reply all facility.


----------

